# [RISOLTO] Problemino con PPPoE ed infostrada

## KinG-InFeT

Bene come ultima pecca, dopo aver cambiato linea da telecom ad infostrada, ho la necessità di connettermi via PPPoE con username e password...e bene ho iniziato a vedere in giro e la cosa mi sembra abbastanza facile, e invece NO!

Ho notato alcune sezioni:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#ppp

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&part=4&chap=3#doc_chap4

bene per ora ho tutti i dati anceh i DNS...ma non ho installato PPPoE sulla mia distro, e non posso neanche installarla ora, anche perche non ho la rete....io ho pensato di scaricare i pacchetti di PPP e di inserirli in /usr/portage/distfiles .... ma non sò la proccedura e neanche dove scaricare i pacchetti,

Quindi ho optato epr una risoluzione più semplice , ovvero avviare da live CD far funzionare la rete da li poi tramite il chroot entro nella mia distro configuro la rete lì e poi sarei andato una bomba....il problema è un'altro...non riesco a connettermi manco da live CD!!!!!!

Ho tutti i dati precisi user pass DNS le guide....l procedimento che faccio è questo:

eseguo pppoe-setup e compilo tutta la form

poi starto pppoe con pppoe-start e mi  dice 

...Connected!

poi provo a fare il ping a gentoo e non mi da la connessioneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....non sò più che fare....aiutatemi please

----------

## cloc3

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi starto pppoe con pppoe-start e mi  dice 
> 
> ...Connected!
> ...

 

basta così.

puoi tranquillamente togliere il superfluo.

posta per cortesia l'output dei seguenti comandi:

ifconfig eth0

route -en

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ifconfig:

```
eth0

link encap: Ethernet   HWaddr 00:13:8f:51:e2:8e

inet addr:192.168.1.163  Bcast: 192.168.1.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0

Inet6  addr: fe80::213:8fff:fe51:e28e/64 Scope: Link

UP BOARDCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500 METRIC:1

RX Packets:158 errors:0 dropped:0 everruns:0 frame:0

TX packets: 102 errors:0 dropped:0 evennurns:0 carrier:0

collisions :0 txqueuelen:1000

RX butes:10159 (9.9 KiB) TX bytes: 5202(5.0 KiB)

Interrupt:21

Lo:

link encap: Local Loopback

inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask: 255.0.0.0

Inet6  addr: 1/128 Scope: Host

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436 METRIC:1

RX Packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 everruns:0 frame:0

TX packets: 4 errors:0 dropped:0 evennurns:0 carrier:0

collisions :0 txqueuelen:0

RX butes:------ TX bytes:  //numeri xd

ppp0:

link encap: Point-to-Poit Protocol

inet addr:62.98.19.167 P-t-P:151.7.200.72  Mask: 255.255.255.255

UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492 METRIC:1

RX Packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 everruns:0 frame:0

TX packets: 4 errors:0 dropped:2 evennurns:0 carrier:0

collisions :0 txqueuelen:3

RX butes:------ TX bytes:  //numeri xd

```

route -en

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination              Geteway        GenMask                     Flags     MSS      Window        irtt   Iface

151.7.200.72           0.0.0.0            255.255.255.255       UH             0             0             0     ppp0

192.168.1               0.0.0.0            255.255.255.0            U              0             0             0      eth0

127.0.0.1                0.0.0.0            255.0.0.0                   U              0             0             0      lo

0.0.0.0                 192.168.1.1         0.0.0.0                    UG             0             0             0     eth0

```

ho copiato tutto a mano.....ora devo per forza formattare il tutto quindi sono da live CD e devo configurare la connessione[/code]

----------

## cloc3

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> we ho copiato tutto a mano...

 

dovevi proprio?

sei proprio sicuro di quel 151.7.200.72?

mi sembra un valore strano.

prova a dare:

```

route del default

route add default gw ppp0

```

e fai sapere se le cose migliorano.

controlla anche il contenuto di /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## KinG-InFeT

mi da 

```
ppp0: Unknown host
```

 :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> mi da 
> 
> ```
> ppp0: Unknown host
> ```
> ...

 

hai ragione.

dovevo dirti solo:

```

route add default ppp0

```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

 :Neutral:  ......io mi ammazzerei da solo...ok la connessione funziona ora...grazie infinite....ora mi metto all'installaizone di gentoo

----------

